# Coolest PC Mod I've ever seen...



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

I just wanted to share this with you, I stumbled across this site, I have no idea the language, but these pictures of this case are amazing!








Link.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Phase change?!?


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 31, 2008)

That's friggin sweet!

(I see a ton of automotive parts that went into that, too)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 31, 2008)

Reminds me of bioshock.. idk why lol

Thats really cool tho I wonder how much money was put into that


----------



## mandelore (Jan 31, 2008)

you sure thats not a frikkin time machine????






I swear thats an advanced flux capacitor ontop


----------



## zOaib (Jan 31, 2008)

just beautiful !


----------



## mandelore (Jan 31, 2008)

I mean WTF??

thats some funky shit there!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 31, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Reminds me of bioshock.. idk why lol



That was my first thought too.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 31, 2008)

that's still one kick-ass mod, though!

anyone see the pics of the mouse, keyboard and monitor that was done up?  Holy shit, man!


----------



## Duxx (Jan 31, 2008)

Yah, my computer officially sucks compared to that. Love the LCD/mouse/keyboard hah


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

If I were filthy rich, I'd pay $750,000 for this case over that platinum and diamond encrusted pile.  This thing belongs in the Smithsonian, or some world-class art gallery.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> If I were filthy rich, I'd pay $750,000 for this case over that platinum and diamond encrusted pile.  This thing belongs in the Smithsonian, or some world-class art gallery.



+! 


If we ever had a case like that posted in the case gallery here - it would render our 1-10 rating scale useless.

I'm sure, though, a (1) would still pop up :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2008)

mamma mia that guys hardcore even the monitor and keyboard are out there definite Bioshock feel to it


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> +!
> 
> 
> If we ever had a case like that posted in the case gallery here - it would render our 1-10 rating scale useless.
> ...



I'd give him a 6... his cable management sucks! 

I was JOKING!
ll     ll
V    V


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'd give him a 6... his cable management sucks!



damn, man!  Just proves cable management is a key to a good score! 




			
				ShadowFold said:
			
		

> Reminds me of bioshock.. idk why lol
> 
> Thats really cool tho I wonder how much money was put into that



IDK - it kinda reminded me of Thief II


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 31, 2008)

That brings tears to my eyes. It's beautiful! I want to make a case like that (but sadly it would not quite work out so well Wouldn't even know where to start). Awesome work there.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

This guy obviously works at a hardware store and is a master plumber.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 31, 2008)

i thought my mates snail case was freaky that just annaihilates it have to show em it


----------



## intel igent (Jan 31, 2008)

AWESOME MOD!!!!  

nice find


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice, It kind of reminds me of Bioshock??

Its like a Bioshock themed case lol... KOol

Edit: Sweet I have finaly past 1000 Posts!!!


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful and Bioshock came to mind for me too


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2008)

pity this wasnt in our case gallery, its the kind that truly deserves a 10.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 31, 2008)

The website is polish for who ever has an translator. Its a great build and for a guy thats 24... wow! Sweet build, and Wish we could get him in here...!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks all old....   haahaaa  j/k


----------



## btarunr (Jan 31, 2008)

That's bio-Shocking!

The gearwheels look awesome!~


----------



## Frick (Jan 31, 2008)

That's one of the coolest things I've ever seen. Reminds me of City of Lost Chlidren.. Steampunk is awesome, btw.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 31, 2008)

erocker said:


> I just wanted to share this with you, I stumbled across this site, I have no idea the language, but these pictures of this case are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell????!!!!!

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plumbing!!!!!!!!!!!!

great find


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats the crazierst PC i have ever seen


----------



## newconroer (Jan 31, 2008)

See, now that's "custom."

Forget cable management...


----------



## unsmart (Jan 31, 2008)

All the mods I've ever done/will do are shxt now
 How the hell did he make that keyboard it's f'ed awesome and the most amazing thing is it works[tubing and lights] and isn't just for looks I can't even think of stuff that cool


----------



## Duffman (Jan 31, 2008)

is that an orange with water cooling hoses going into it??


----------



## Duffman (Jan 31, 2008)

something just doesn't seem safe here...


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2008)

Duffman said:


> is that an orange with water cooling hoses going into it??
> 
> View attachment 11950



Naw, that is obviously the alien heart that powers this rig!


----------

